# Nitro Boots differnce



## ChrisZed (Oct 5, 2021)

Rider69 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question about the stiffness of boots. At the moment I have the Nitro Sentinel boots, which according to the homepage relatively "soft" (Sentinel TLS | Nitro Snowboards)
> However, since I have a new Nitro Team board and the Nitro Team binding, I was wondering if it would also make sense to buy the nitro team boots. The thought is that the boots are possibly better matched to the board and the binding.
> ...


Hello, currently I am using the nitro capital boots but before this I had the Sentinel classic lacing and the Team TLS.
First of all I have owned and tried almost every brand out there and for my foot I have found that the nitro boots are more comfortable and true to size than any other boot so I only buy nitro boots. Between the Team TLS and the Sentinel overall I would choose the Team as a better all around. Not too stiff not too soft. The only disappointment was that I had the old TLS system which was becoming lose. I had a trick which solved the issue until they upgraded in all of of their boots and now is perfect.
After 2 full seasons beating the hell out of them they became softer for my liking and that’s why I ended up buying the capital which are super stiff!
Now for the size, if your foot is 28cm buy this size and half a size smaller. Try both and keep the one that fits your foot.
My size is 29 and I fit in all of them in 29 (11US)
Now the rate 2 for the freedom I believe it is how much it locks in around your foot. But I wouldn’t take this into account because every foot is different. 
By the way I also ride the nitro team camber board and team bindings. Every nitro boot fits perfectly fine in a nitro binding.
I think you should try the Nitro Team TLS. Their ILS and the TLS lacing system works great and holds everything in place.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

ChrisZed said:


> Hello, currently I am using the nitro capital boots but before this I had the Sentinel classic lacing and the Team TLS.
> First of all I have owned and tried almost every brand out there and for my foot I have found that the nitro boots are more comfortable and true to size than any other boot so I only buy nitro boots. Between the Team TLS and the Sentinel overall I would choose the Team as a better all around. Not too stiff not too soft. The only disappointment was that I had the old TLS system which was becoming lose. I had a trick which solved the issue until they upgraded in all of of their boots and now is perfect.
> After 2 full seasons beating the hell out of them they became softer for my liking and that’s why I ended up buying the capital which are super stiff!
> Now for the size, if your foot is 28cm buy this size and half a size smaller. Try both and keep the one that fits your foot.
> ...


Do both of the boots you have tried fit the same, width wise? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisZed (Oct 5, 2021)

smellysell said:


> Do both of the boots you have tried fit the same, width wise?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Yes. The only thing that I found different is the flex and the ankle support.
I would buy the teams any day over the rest. The capital is a bit expensive for someone who is not sure if his foot is not made for Nitro boots. But because I am super happy with them I was sure I wouldn’t regret it


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

ChrisZed said:


> Yes. The only thing that I found different is the flex and the ankle support.
> I would buy the teams any day over the rest. The capital is a bit expensive for someone who is not sure if his foot is not made for Nitro boots. But because I am super happy with them I was sure I wouldn’t regret it


I have Ventures that are the best fitting boots for my foot that I've found, and have a pair of teams on the way. If they fit as well as the ventures, I'll splurge on one of their higher end boots next year probably. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisZed (Oct 5, 2021)

smellysell said:


> I have Ventures that are the best fitting boots for my foot that I've found, and have a pair of teams on the way. If they fit as well as the ventures, I'll splurge on one of their higher end boots next year probably.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


If the ventures were the best fitting boot for your foot, I am pretty sure you will love the teams and most likely you will not even think to buy a higher end nitro boot unless you break them in way too much. 
I hope it will work out for you. I am curious. Good luck!


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

ChrisZed said:


> If the ventures were the best fitting boot for your foot, I am pretty sure you will love the teams and most likely you will not even think to buy a higher end nitro boot unless you break them in way too much.
> I hope it will work out for you. I am curious. Good luck!


Tried em on today, they feel like they fit the same. Pretty stoked about the TLS too, the Ventures are just old school laces. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobPowderjunkie (Oct 7, 2021)

Rider69 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question about the stiffness of boots. At the moment I have the Nitro Sentinel boots, which according to the homepage relatively "soft" (Sentinel TLS | Nitro Snowboards)
> However, since I have a new Nitro Team board and the Nitro Team binding, I was wondering if it would also make sense to buy the nitro team boots. The thought is that the boots are possibly better matched to the board and the binding.
> ...


hi there!

I currently use Nitro Venture Pro TLS. They´re rated stiffness 8 just as the Team. But in my opinion that´s not entirely true as the Team feels way stiffer than rating 8. 
The Team is more like a Stiffness 9 boot, quite comparable to Nitro Select boot. It would be quite a jump to go from the Sentinel to the Team. Probably better something maybe a little bit softer than a team and see how it goes!


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Rider69 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question about the stiffness of boots. At the moment I have the Nitro Sentinel boots, which according to the homepage relatively "soft" (Sentinel TLS | Nitro Snowboards)
> However, since I have a new Nitro Team board and the Nitro Team binding, I was wondering if it would also make sense to buy the nitro team boots. The thought is that the boots are possibly better matched to the board and the binding.
> ...


I have the Team TLS. Comfy, warm and stiff. I don't like that lacing system though. The laces always seem pop out and get loose. Other than the lacing system, I do like the boots.


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

Jimi7 said:


> I have the Team TLS. Comfy, warm and stiff. I don't like that lacing system though. The laces always seem pop out and get loose. Other than the lacing system, I do like the boots.


I agree about the TLS. It sucks. I am looking at other brands now because of it, but I am also considering Nitros new stiff double boa boot. Don't remember the name but it looks promising. 

Riding Select boots now btw. Best fit I have ever found.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Schoobang said:


> I agree about the TLS. It sucks. I am looking at other brands now because of it, but I am also considering Nitros new stiff double boa boot. Don't remember the name but it looks promising.
> 
> Riding Select boots now btw. Best fit I have ever found.


Damn, don't tell me that! I was excited for how fast they are! Oh well, we'll see I guess. [emoji23]

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

smellysell said:


> Damn, don't tell me that! I was excited for how fast they are! Oh well, we'll see I guess. [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Some people are happy with them…

I find that the TLS lacing works ok for resort riding. The problem occur on those long days in the backcountry where I hike and climb o lot. Sometimes when I start to ride I feel that the lacing has loosened and on those days I’m not always in a location where it is possible or safe to stop to tighten the boots.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

i've had multiple pairs of nitro select boots ... everything was amazing apart from the tls lacing system and the laces/lace loops (when new it was fine, but the older they got and the more they were used the worse it got). if you get any of the nitro boots please get the ones with laces


----------



## ChrisZed (Oct 5, 2021)

Jimi7 said:


> I have the Team TLS. Comfy, warm and stiff. I don't like that lacing system though. The laces always seem pop out and get loose. Other than the lacing system, I do like the boots.


From 2019 onwards they added an additional tooth in the TLS mechanism and for me it does not slip out anymore.
There is also a trick to make it lock in even better. After finishing with the tight, lean forward 1 or 2 times and the locking teeth will pop out and bite the laces even further.
I also found out that the pants with the movement are accidentally pulling the laces away. So I always try to secure them and don’t let them hanging free.
With my 2021 Capital TLS not even once the laces have popped out. Maybe it will happen this season. Will see.


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

ChrisZed said:


> From 2019 onwards they added an additional tooth in the TLS mechanism and for me it does not slip out anymore.
> There is also a trick to make it lock in even better. After finishing with the tight, lean forward 1 or 2 times and the locking teeth will pop out and bite the laces even further.
> I also found out that the pants with the movement are accidentally pulling the laces away. So I always try to secure them and don’t let them hanging free.
> With my 2021 Capital TLS not even once the laces have popped out. Maybe it will happen this season. Will see.


i got the updated locking mechanism from nitro but I didn’t help for me.

the main problem isn’t so much that the laces pop out of the locking. That can be handled by proper placement/securing of the laces after they are tightened. The biggest issue is that the laces come loose little by little while walking/climbing/riding hard.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Schoobang said:


> I agree about the TLS. It sucks. I am looking at other brands now because of it, but I am also considering Nitros new stiff double boa boot. Don't remember the name but it looks promising.
> 
> Riding Select boots now btw. Best fit I have ever found.


If my Nitro Teams were double BOA, I'd be 110% happy with them.


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

Jimi7 said:


> If my Nitro Teams were double BOA, I'd be 110% happy with them.


the new Nitro Chase is rated at the same level of stiffness as the team model and it comes with double boa. If they are stiff enough they may very well be the perfect boot. For my feet that is.

I am also considering thirtytwo TM3 and the new vans infuse for this season. Anyone who have compared them to nitro boots? How do they fit? I have only tested the TM3 in store and they felt quite good but you never know for sure until you ride.


----------



## ChrisZed (Oct 5, 2021)

Schoobang said:


> i got the updated locking mechanism from nitro but I didn’t help for me.
> 
> the main problem isn’t so much that the laces pop out of the locking. That can be handled by proper placement/securing of the laces after they are tightened. The biggest issue is that the laces come loose little by little while walking/climbing/riding hard.


Isn’t normal for every boot to become loose little by little ? The advantage of the BOA is that you can tight way way quicker for sure. So yes for resort the TLS is ok but not so good in other situations


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

ChrisZed said:


> Isn’t normal for every boot to become loose little by little ? The advantage of the BOA is that you can tight way way quicker for sure.


yeah, maybe it’s a speed lacing thing? I never had the same issues with my previous boots that had traditional lacing. I also rode the Ions boa for a couple of days last year and they stayed tight. Hated the fit though…


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Schoobang said:


> the new Nitro Chase is rated at the same level of stiffness as the team model and it comes with double boa. If they are stiff enough they may very well be the perfect boot. For my feet that is.
> 
> I am also considering thirtytwo TM3 and the new vans infuse for this season. Anyone who have compared them to nitro boots? How do they fit? I have only tested the TM3 in store and they felt quite good but you never know for sure until you ride.


I may look into the Chase.


----------

